

ELife Lens a Backbone.js powered viewer for research articles. - i_mulvany
http://lens.elifesciences.org/#about/

======
i_mulvany
We have launched this as an experimental viewer for research articles. We
convert NLM xml to a custom JSON format, and save these JSON vserions of the
articles on an s3 bucket. The web app then displays the article. You can read
about the tool <http://www.elifesciences.org/lens/>.

